# poudriere clean only, how?



## leebrown66 (Dec 11, 2015)

Is there a way to have ports-mgmt/poudriere simply clean without building?

I have devel/jenkins running the bulk builds nightly, but one's broken (shells/bash gets stuck on some pipe thing) and I just tried `poudriere bulk -f fileset -c -j myjail -p head -z myset` and while it certainly cleaned it, it's now in the process of putting 916 odd packages together.

Or do I just `rm -rf /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/myjail-head-myset`

Thanks, lee


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 11, 2015)

Is `poudriere pkgclean...` what you're looking for?


----------



## leebrown66 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks, but it doesn't appear so.  It told me "No stale packages to cleanup".
I'm trying to get back to the state I would have been in after creating the jail for the first time but before compiling any.
Anyhow, shells/bash port ranaway again, so I'm trying to use a hammer instead of a screwdriver I think.  I'll dig in with the interactive and see what I've got wrong with my environment.


----------

